# What to buy for 4k



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

I'm thinking of returning my Octavia and buying something straight out as I'm looking to get my first mortgage.

Currently on my watch lists is bmw 525i, lexus gs, saab 93 etc, want to to be petrol and auto and don't mind engine size as it as longs at its not stupidly expensive to fill up, I do around 12k a year.

Any ideas or pitfalls of the cars I've listed, I'm going to take a peak at a 07 525i tomorrow for just shy of 4k


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

If its the lci then injectors and nox sensors, is 250 would be a good choice too.


----------



## Shiny (Apr 23, 2007)

Take a look at the KB Honda Legend. Way ahead of its time and full of toys. A bit unusual as not many on the road in the UK.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

£4k is a tricky price bracket for anything that isn't a 1.4 Yaris - as at the end of the day this isn't mums net.

we bought the VRS for £4k - then had to spend another £1k fixing it. thing is at that money you're buying someone else's problems.

anything 07 etc that's cool - such as the 525 - will need money spending on it, then it hits the savings.

buying good cars is like sex and comedy, its all about the timing. and if ur handing one car back and need another straight away it puts pressure on the dance, and we all know what happens under pressure...... :lol:

id hand the car back, buy a mot'd £500 run a about - that's always guna be £500 so u can sell it - and get the feelers out for a car someone is selling due to stopping driving, death in the family, down sizing, getting a company car etc


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

Lexus RX400h is a left field but good choice. Very reliable, combined power output of 265hp, very comfortable, very practical.


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

I don't have a mortgage but my mate is on his second house and the first was small but solidly built (didn't know him when he bought that one). The second house bigger, newer and severely neglected. Most of the work is done now but came at some cost and has taken best part of two years to get it to an acceptable level, not to mention the countless late nights, I know a little more DIY now to say the least.

I know the BMW is tempting but my vote would be on something Japanese such as the Lexus. He had downgraded from a newish Clio to a £750 megane not long before moving. He had it about 4 years and was relatively trouble tree considering the shear abuse it got, After using a skip to turf most of the junk out of the house, the Megane was used from anything from tip runs with general rubbish to carrying doors, plasterboard and even bricks and sand. Eventually the house was mostly finished and then the megane was cleaned with some of my help as he didn't need such a large car sold on for around £400 which several years later isnt bad at all imo. His wife has a newer Focus and he got a Mini One, clean little car but did say he'd be better with a yaris as he'd be bored of not fixing it. 

Other options depending on house if your likely to need a tool to help with the move easier and any future house work..... Estate car???? Volvo maybe?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Come across a 55 plate Saab 93 aero 2.0 t with an auto box, anyone had dealings with Saab as it seems to be a good car to keep for a year or so whilst the mortgage gets sorted


----------



## AnthonyUK (Jul 25, 2018)

Low milage, FSH, built like a tank.

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202105142622688


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

BrummyPete said:


> Come across a 55 plate Saab 93 aero 2.0 t with an auto box, anyone had dealings with Saab as it seems to be a good car to keep for a year or so whilst the mortgage gets sorted


Check the roadtax, some fall into the £500 plus per year, other than that the engines a pretty strong and the chassis vauxhall. I always preferred the 9-5


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Check the roadtax, some fall into the £500 plus per year, other than that the engines a pretty strong and the chassis vauxhall. I always preferred the 9-5


Cheers Steve, took a look and was ropey as hell, the 530i is rather tasty though, just need to heat back from skoda now and maybe I can sort something out


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I guess you've already read this:

https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382716

If you want something that will just go on, and on, and on but maybe not have the latest cutting edge style then Japanese is the way to go and Lexus is pretty much at the top of that tree.

Happy hunting.

Andy.


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

BrummyPete said:


> Cheers Steve, took a look and wa*s ropey as hell*, the *530i is rather tast*y though, just need to heat back from skoda now and maybe I can sort something out


how much was the Saab? a 16 yr old car is guns be abit rough around the edges.

and the 530 is tuna look sick until its drinking fuel and somethings goes wrong.

need to really decide what u want do. handing back a next to new octavia - and they are super cool - and getting into something else is guna be tough.

that's why the £500 banger will be just that. a means to a end


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

kingswood said:


> how much was the Saab? a 16 yr old car is guns be abit rough around the edges.
> 
> and the 530 is tuna look sick until its drinking fuel and somethings goes wrong.
> 
> ...


Saab was 1600 but not a fsh, didn't sound right when it fired up and just didn't get a good vibe from it


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

AndyN01 said:


> I guess you've already read this:
> 
> https://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=382716
> 
> ...


I love thet thread there's a gs up the road from me for sale, may go and take a peak in the next few days, got skoda phoning me back tomorrow so will know how muchni have to play with


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I'd take my chances with the 530i over the Skoda, go for small wheels though as the larger ones can crack, make sure the i drive works, all doors lock and unlock and that the parking sensors work.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254995405022?hash=item3b5ee918de:g:AfgAAOSwy15gr9rz

The TFSi isn't without issues and I sold our A4 because it was uncomfortable but I find that with all VW cars.

Mondeos are always a good steer

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/174793813256?hash=item28b285ed08:g:mWoAAOSwNHZe4SWC

Never fail an MOT again, but they are a little dreary

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/324591818009?hash=item4b932e1519:g:EzYAAOSwXoRgCCba

Nothing wrong with the humble astra either, only issue on the 2.0 is the o rings on the oil pick up fail and you get oil pressure light coming on, catch it early and its fixable.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/124754815131?hash=item1d0bf7689b:g:I4QAAOSwsxlguLcE

These are nice too, just make sure the exhaust is intact as they are bloomin expensive

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/164902165689?hash=item2664ef5cb9:g:nSgAAOSwN5lgpCj-

Normally extremely reliable but the clutches can be weak and glowplugs can and do snap, also being a subaru most parts need to come from a main dealer as very little aftermarket fits.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/384173519986?hash=item597286b472:g:AGIAAOSwL75gpP7b


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Cheers for the links Steve, kia is def out, had 2 and wouldn't buy again, leaning towards lexus or bmw, I know for my money I'm not going to get a fully mint catr but seeing some cars today I'm happy that 4k should be enough to get me a good car that should last


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

BrummyPete said:


> Cheers for the links Steve, kia is def out, had 2 and wouldn't buy again, leaning towards lexus or bmw, I know for my money I'm not going to get a fully mint catr but seeing some cars today I'm happy that 4k should be enough to get me a good car that should last


Toyota Avensis?

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-de...e=pr30us&body-type=Estate&sort=mileage&page=1


----------



## roscopervis (Aug 22, 2006)

https://www.pistonheads.com/buy/listing/11659451

Something like this is tickling my fancy.


----------



## AndyN01 (Feb 16, 2016)

I reckon you could do far, far worse. :thumb: 

Give it a whizz round the block and let us know what you think - if you're allowed. I'm well out of touch with who can do what and when at the moment. 

Andy.


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

Not stupidly expensive to fill up, the tank might not last as long as other options though..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284301160113?hash=item4231ab6eb1:g:SowAAOSwQ-VgpqXx


----------



## percymon (Jun 27, 2007)

or something a bit different..

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/265189165216?hash=item3dbe8188a0:g:zM8AAOSwPBRgr2vz


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

The car will be going back now by the end of the month, so s replacement is needed, will look at some of the ones people have posted and see what I can find


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

BrummyPete said:


> The car will be going back now by the end of the month, so s replacement is needed, will look at some of the ones people have posted and see what I can find


where are u based?

I find a 25/50 mile radius search of auction cars on eBay shows up some decent cars.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Shirley outside Birmingham - B90 area


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

kingswood said:


> where are u based?
> 
> I find a 25/50 mile radius search of auction cars on eBay shows up some decent cars.


Not in Birmingham !

Pete, don't rule out traveling limiting cars to your surrounding area isn't good, although we used to stay in Shirley when working at the Land Rover factory


----------



## Christian6984 (Dec 20, 2007)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/284297208701?hash=item42316f237d:g:DOsAAOSweQtgtNp5


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How about the Accord ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/254987992173?hash=item3b5e77fc6d:g:wrIAAOSwYY1gqKlm

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/294200127206?hash=item447fb1aee6:g:h6sAAOSwcItgsdLn


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Not a bad spec 5 series, looks like its got Xenons and comfort seats.

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114836692567?hash=item1abcccde57:g:PzwAAOSw-0pguOEH

If mileage isn't an issue thus isn't a bad buy, looks to have full BMW history too
https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/144065522719?hash=item218af96c1f:g:KFkAAOSwo~Bgu6ue

This is up forsale 2 mins from me

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194051911134?hash=item2d2e652dde:g:ZYsAAOSwFY9gft7w

feeling brave ?

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/194171514107?hash=item2d35862cfb:g:UosAAOSw6fBgYIvU

although i do have a soft spot for these

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/114844421550?hash=item1abd42cdae:g:47EAAOSwlWNgwO-u


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

This is the one I've been to have a look at

https://www.autotrader.co.uk/car-details/202105283191061


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

No xenons and pre lci, doesn't look bad.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> No xenons and pre lci, doesn't look bad.


Is that a good thing being pre lci? guess xenons would be nice though, didn't notice that


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Personally i couldn't live without xenons, pre lci tend to be a little more reliable. On the estate make sure the rear sits level, any sagging and its likely to need an airbag or too.

Make sure the rear lights work, the parking sensors work and that the glass panel in the tailgate works, make sure the rear wiper works too as they can split the wiring in the boot. Check all doors lock and unlock too.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Personally i couldn't live without xenons, pre lci tend to be a little more reliable. On the estate make sure the rear sits level, any sagging and its likely to need an airbag or too.
> 
> Make sure the rear lights work, the parking sensors work and that the glass panel in the tailgate works, make sure the rear wiper works too as they can split the wiring in the boot. Check all doors lock and unlock too.


Cheers I will be taking it for a drive soon so will check those things you have mentioned


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

OK so update time, drive the 525 and it was lovely but my good friend President Swirl noticed some issues so decided to leave it, after looking at some dealerships I have found a car that I liked but a bit more over budget that I originally thought, I will keep you in suspense for the time being but hopefully picking up next week after its been serviced and had a couple of jobs done on it


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

How much over budget ......


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> How much over budget ......


2k but feel the car I have chosen is a good deal and should set me up for a good while


----------



## kingswood (Jun 23, 2016)

BrummyPete said:


> 2k but feel the car I have chosen is a good deal and should set me up for a good while


:lol: im sure there was some man maths invovled......

but even at 6k its only 10 monthly payments my mates making on his M4. and you own the car.

at £6k something cool........give us a clue, German?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

kingswood said:


> im sure there was some man maths invovled......
> 
> but even at 6k its only 10 monthly payments my mates making on his M4. and you own the car.
> 
> at £6k something cool........give us a clue, German?


Yeah lucky I have a friend who is grounded to help me, so it is German and its also a colour I said I would never have again......black, but it is def the right car for me


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

OK so another twist the original car I was buying I decided not to get, another car has come along from a guy at work, mechanically sound but body isn't great but can be worked on, no rust though but get the feeling the polisher is going to get a work out and also it's a chea**** car sooooooooo on Wednesday I'm picking up a BMW E60 525d lci, it is on 131k but has a stack of history, lots of parts have been changed and drives somewhat amazing for a 13 year old car


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Looking forward to seeing your new motor :thumb:


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Good choice, check the history for

Thermostats - 3 in total, they don't show up as fault codes but do stop the DPF regenerating as they never get up to temperature
Throttle body
EGR Valve
Glow plugs
Glow plug relay
feed from alternator to glow plug relay


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Good choice, check the history for
> 
> Thermostats - 3 in total, they don't show up as fault codes but do stop the DPF regenerating as they never get up to temperature
> Throttle body
> ...


Cheers mate, he did say a thermostat had been changed, not sure which one though, egr has been done, intercooler and turbo and quite a list of other things have been done too


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Sounds like its been looked after, 2 of the thermostats are on the engine, the other on the gearbox, the 2 that need changing are the engine ones,


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Sounds like its been looked after, 2 of the thermostats are on the engine, the other on the gearbox, the 2 that need changing are the engine ones,


OK something to look out for, there is a bmw specialist round the corner from me, may get them just to take a look and see if it needs anything, it's going to be my daily driver


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

And it's arrived...........


----------



## Rappy (Oct 2, 2020)

Congrats on the new car :thumb:

That's an unusual colour.


----------



## Starbuck88 (Nov 12, 2013)

Congrats, time to get a thread up in the projects section so we can all follow along with your detailing it etc


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Rappy said:


> Congrats on the new car :thumb:
> 
> That's an unusual colour.


Barberot is the colour mate


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Starbuck88 said:


> Congrats, time to get a thread up in the projects section so we can all follow along with your detailing it etc


It will be happening mate


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Lovely colour and lovely surprise. I had black in my head.
Looks a beauty


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Do you want a copy of the BMW original spec ?


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SteveTDCi said:


> Do you want a copy of the BMW original spec ?


Yes please mate that would be great


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Nice looking motor there mate :thumb: 

Enjoy :thumb:


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> Nice looking motor there mate :thumb:
> 
> Enjoy :thumb:


Cheers mate


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Thread now created in projects and restoration for anyone that's interested


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

BrummyPete said:


> Cheers for the links Steve, kia is def out, had 2 and wouldn't buy again, 4k should be enough to get me a good car that should last


Hi Pete, Hope you are enjoying the car. Just wondered why you were so against the Kia cars? I'm really impressed with their 7 year warranty.
I'm out of warranty for the first time in years and I'm really missing the peace of mind to be honest


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Hi Pete, Hope you are enjoying the car. Just wondered why you were so against the Kia cars? I'm really impressed with their 7 year warranty.
> I'm out of warranty for the first time in years and I'm really missing the peace of mind to be honest


I'm not against one, but after having 2 ceed estates I used the warranty quite a lot, I had 3 luggage covers break, 3 seatbelts and a couple of other things, the issues were sorted out everytime, but you had to go and get the issue looked at, then back again for the work to be carried out, just time consuming


----------



## SarahAnn (Apr 6, 2011)

Ah right, thanks


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

SarahAnn said:


> Ah right, thanks


It was a few years back though, may have got a bit better since, the warranty was very good though


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

Looks like a great project! Enjoy. 

What to buy for £4K is a question I’m considering myself, so enjoyed this thread.


----------



## BrummyPete (Jun 10, 2010)

Well the Skoda has now been successfully returned so my main daily is the Bmw, once my local independent has cast his eye over it then hopefully I can get cracking on with making this car look amazing.

For anyone in the Birmingham / Midlands area NCB Autokraft is a cracking BMW specialist, I am in no way affiliated with them just a happy customer from a previous car they worked on


----------

